# Pic of my berried gal.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just grabbed this one today after putting mineral clay in the water, so pic is a bit fuzzy.

She's definitely berried 










and another one with the 6 week old.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

nice Anna  Congratz!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Laura....she's still berried, but looks very close now!

How are your CRS doing, any more babies?


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

awesome stuff


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

did you see the pics of some of my red mosura's? here they are.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Love must be in the air again....My red Mosura Crown gal is berried and also my Snow white gal in another tank! Babies galore


----------

